# Pokemon Makes Me Cry ;_;



## JaadeL (Jun 19, 2013)

*I just get teary-eyed when I hear the old music from the games (trainer battle theme from R/S/E or the 8-bit goldenrod city music)... Or when I watch the old episodes of the anime. My nostalgia gets bad lol*


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 20, 2013)

Same. Even with other anime/shows/games, like Sailor Moon.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 20, 2013)

Bold. Bold everywhere.


----------



## JaadeL (Jun 21, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Same. Even with other anime/shows/games, like Sailor Moon.



yess sailor moon too


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the urge to play one of the updated pokemon games now. If I can put down New Leaf...


----------



## MadCake (Jun 26, 2013)

I got teary-eyed watching the Hoenn episodes (Genwunner flamebait Oh noes) since I grew up with them.
And I shed some womanly tears whenever I see the ending to Mystery Dungeon..
Lavender town made me cry ; ;


----------



## Aloha (Jun 26, 2013)

When Ash turned to stone and all the pokemon were crying


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 26, 2013)

Same with me.

Yesterday I listened to Yellow's Route 1 music and began crying like I never did.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 27, 2013)

Cynthia's music always makes me cry. Mostly because Garchomp makes me want to roll up into a ball and die.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2013)

the very first games and old episodes of Pokemon get to me...


----------



## Novaus (Jul 6, 2013)

Challenges; if you can watch either of these without crying I will award you.

Season 1: Episode 39: Pikachu's Goodbye

Lucario and the mystery of Mew

Good luck.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 12, 2013)

I watched Lucario and the Mystery of Mew when I was younger, and I don't remember crying. I still have the DVD though, I might watch it sometime.

I know the old episodes will not be around forever, so I went and memorized the original theme song for Season 1. You might think that just because I'm 11 I didn't watch the old episodes. But I grew up watching them, the Orange Islands and a ton of other stuff. 
Oh man, my DVD for the Pokemon movie with Latias and Latios is broken. I can't... I can't... NOOOOOOO!


----------



## neko_koneko (Jul 13, 2013)

I`ve been watching old Pokemon episodes and re-playing Pokemon Silver on GBC...I would give anything to go back in time to those days. Good times


----------



## Marceline (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel the same way, especially if I haven't heard it in a long time or completely forgot the tune. C':


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

I wanna be, the very best
Like no one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause

I will travel, cross' the land
Searching far and wide
To teach Pokemon, to understand
The power that's inside

Pokemon!
You gotta catch'em, 
it's you and me
I know it's my destiny!

Pokemon, its you and me
I know its my destiny!
Pokemon, oh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
Pokemon, a heart so trueeee
Our courage will pull us through

You teach me and I'll teach you
Pokemon!!!!!

Gotta catch'em all, gotta catch'em all!
Pokemon!

Argh, the good old days.


----------



## Dartpaw (Jul 17, 2013)

All 3 PMD endings (Gates to Infinity made me cry the most, Virizion's backstory almost as much... not spoiling!)

But one thing that made me cry in Pokemon. Meowth's backstory in the anime. 

-Falls in love with a female Meowth.
-Learns to walk and talk to impress her, because he had nothing else to give to her that his Persian rival couldn't give her.
-She calls him a freak and dumps him for the Persian.

That just... "WAAAAHHH!!!!!"


----------



## Isabella (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm such a loser I cry at everything lol; Up to the first 6 Pokemon movies I think I cried.. I've seen them all like a hundred times though so they don't make me cry anymore but I still get emotional over them. I haven't seen them in a while so maybe I might again D:
I also teared up in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue and Explorers of Time...that game got me so depressed ;-; the original games didn't really give me that sad feeling though.

Oh and let me tell you I've seen every episode of Pokemon but I stopped watching once they got to Sinnoh, soooo many sad moments.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 19, 2013)

I cry when I defeat the E4, 
I guess it's just an ''We did it!'' feeling..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 20, 2013)

Whenever I beat the Champion, I always imagine the theme song playing and crowds of people cheering and screaming.


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 25, 2013)

My favorite is pokemon Season 1


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 25, 2013)

i always cry when ash turns to stone in the 1st movie


----------



## Thomas (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree, the first season was so much more interesting. When you get into the newer seasons team rocket become so....annoying. Also season 1 has a lot of the best Pokemon like dragonite. Also Gary was always funny how he kept on embarrassing Ash. The only reason why I disliked season 1 was because Misty was obsessed with her bike and would not talk about anything else for a few episodes.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2013)

You gotta love the first season. I mean, Ash sounded younger, Misty got mad at him often and Brock is obsessed with girls. You can't get anything better.


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 25, 2013)

Ash is a kid iris says it over and over misty abit of a tomboy but my favourite season was diamond and pearl kanto was good too but all the others are getting boring.

lol Pickachu goodbye is very upsetting and butterfree.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I liked Diamond And Pearl the best. My first Pok?mon game I enjoyed was Diamond.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 29, 2013)

i only got sad with the pokemon movie when Ash holds pikachu in the rain.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2013)

At the end of the theme song for season 1, they should've cut in the part where Pikachu jumps from Ash's hands and uses Thunderbolt(at least, I think it was Thunderbolt).


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

Explorers of Time/Darkness, Grovyle's... You know.

*sniff*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2013)

I dearly love the PMD series. It's the only part of the Pokemon franchise that I haven't cheated on.


----------



## puppy (Jul 29, 2013)

i dont cry for old times sake because nostalgia isnt so much of a thing for me.
i mean i have pokemon blue and a gameboy color to play it on and all but every time i play it just wow im glad pokemon got better. and red version was the first one i ever played.
but i do feel emotional parts of the games/movies. mystery dungeon made my eyes water... i wanted to strangle ghetsis... so on.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

No matter what, the ending to PMD always makes me cry.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2013)

Stop crying; you're all wimps.  joking, lol


----------

